# Com fluctua



## turk1900

Hola, algú em pot ajudar a traduir aquesta pregunta (una mica retòrica):

Com fluctua la prevalença del ADHD (_un trastorn_) en funció del mètode de diagnòstic que utilitzem?

El com tendria el sentit de "Fins a quin punt fluctua o canvia..."

Gràcies...


----------



## chics

Sembla més "De quina manera fluctua..."
"Fins a quin punt..." seria més aviat *Quant* i no *Com*.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola turk1900,

Si et serveix com a confirmació, estic d'acord amb en chics.

Salut !!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Turk, a quina llengua ho vols traduir? O així en català ja és la traducció? No em queda clar...


----------



## turk1900

Perdonau que no ho fes explícit abans, però el que jo volia era traducció a l'anglès de la pregunta!!

Com fluctua la prevalença del ADHD (_un trastorn_) en funció del mètode de diagnòstic que utilitzem?

El com tendria el sentit de "Fins a quin punt fluctua o canvia..."

Gràcies...


----------



## megane_wang

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!! 

Això s'avisa !!  

Té: alguna cosa per on començar:

*How does the diagnostic method / procedure affect the ADHD prevalence ?*

See you around !!


----------



## sept69

que crack megane salut!
"how does the .. no puc!! je je


----------



## turk1900

Molt bé Megane... m'ha costat un excés de post-its, però la pròxima vegada seré més precís...

Salut!


----------

